# looking for custom fabric bucket hat manufactures



## vickskyler18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi there I am a new clothing designer and i was wondering if you guys know anywhere that can make custom bucket hats with different fabrics on them. For instance like a galaxy themed fabric on a bucket hat. Thanks!


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

check with magic head wear


----------



## vickskyler18 (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been trying to find them do you know of a website that they are on? Thanks


----------

